# What happened to the Fare estimate?



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Pax keep asking me about the "fare estimate". Seems to have been taken away about a month ago.
Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

As of today, working fine on my rider app.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool, can you tell me where you see it? I don't see it on my app and I want to explain it to the pax when they ask.
Thanks.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

In "rider" app click on vehicle type tab, uberX for example, then click on the car icon below uberX, you should see fare estimate button at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

This is a Lyft question in the Lyft forum. 
I know Uber works.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Shoulda been paying attention. I don't use Lyft, sorry!


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

No worries.....


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> In "rider" app click on vehicle type tab, uberX for example, then click on the car icon below uberX, you should see fare estimate button at the bottom of the screen.


Hahahaha


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> This is a Lyft question in the Lyft forum.
> I know Uber works.


Wow lmao


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

I couldn't find it in the app so I emailed Lyft for an answer, I'll share it once I get an answer.

Scott


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

OCT 21, 2015 | 08:51AM PDT
*Ramon* replied:

Hi Scott,

Thanks for your interest in Lyft! You can find a ride estimator tool and the price breakdown information online by visiting our Help Center at Lyft website. Select your city to see details and get an estimate for your ride!

Lyft calculates rides using a combination of time and distance, so unforeseeable events like traffic or routes may affect what the final suggested value is. Lyft rates are also variable depending on fluctuations in passenger demand and the supply of drivers at any given time. You will be notified by an alert window in the app, prior to placing a request, if your request is eligible for Prime Time pricing adjustments.

Hope this helps! Please let me know if you have any further questions.

I did a follow up email asking if the fare estimate had been removed from the app.

Scott


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

As far as I can remember, there were never fare estimates in the Lyft app, *unless* you had Lyft _Line_ selected. That may be what your passengers were seeing. I think Lyft Line used to be the default selected version when you first opened up the app. It appears that might have changed, as I can't recreate it anymore, which is for the better, as people were requesting Line without realizing it and getting confused when I had to pick up a second passenger.

So you can still get a de facto fare estimate by toggling over to Lyft Line and entering in your pickup and dropoff addresses. See the bottom left corner of the screenshot here, it tells you the Line price vs original Lyft price -


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

May 13, 2016

How accurate are the estimates that passengers see? I took a lady 9.8 miles/17 minutes, and her fare was $32.16. She was livid, because the estimate showed her $12.81. The next day on my daily summary report, I see that she was a rated-up "Prime Time" ride. I've only had about 10 Prime Time fares out of 205 rides.

Is it customary for the Lyft app to only quote the non-Prime Time fare, no matter what?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> May 13, 2016
> 
> How accurate are the estimates that passengers see? I took a lady 9.8 miles/17 minutes, and her fare was $32.16. She was livid, because the estimate showed her $12.81. The next day on my daily summary report, I see that she was a rated-up "Prime Time" ride. I've only had about 10 Prime Time fares out of 205 rides.
> 
> Is it customary for the Lyft app to only quote the non-Prime Time fare, no matter what?


The lyft app will only display non PT rates but next to the estimate in the same box it will say something like PrimeTime 25% or 50% etc....it doesnt explain that the PAX need to times their estimate by that rate....its something Lyft should fix and I have emailed them about it with little success


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Seems to be working fine for me, and it give comparison between Line and regular Lyft


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> The lyft app will only display non PT rates but next to the estimate in the same box it will say something like PrimeTime 25% or 50% etc....it doesnt explain that the PAX need to times their estimate by that rate....its something Lyft should fix and I have emailed them about it with little success


Thank-you UberPartnerDennis for explaining that essentially, passengers must have a sharp mind, or a working calculator on hand, and be fluent in English, along with Lyft terminologies to use the Lyft Fare Estimate tool properly.

That would explain why this lady was extremely upset over the $32 fare, after the app had quoted her $12. She was a gas station worker who spoke very little English. And probably the passenger who gave me a sub-par rating..citing "safety", this week. Thanks again.
-Allen


----------

